# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  iGetwind.com forecast web app for wind - waves - tides

## laf1greg

Hi my name is Grgoire I'm a windsurfer and software developper from Canada.  

I've built a forecast web app for wind - waves and tides.  It's worlwide and you can add multiple forecast on one page.  Each forecast will contain different weather model including germany COSMO 2.5km and france AROME 1km.  You can compare different location and model easily.  

I invite you to try it and let me know if you like it!! https://igetwind.com

Good wind

Grgoire

igetwindsc2.jpg
20171028_IMG_6458.jpg

----------

